# Vibrater for on top



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

I’m looking for recommendations on a vibrator that will help me orgasm on top, but not hurt when I go up and down.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

My wife uses her normal mini one the Luna rechargeable mini wand. I think the thing that helps is the top of it bends real easy.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

ccpowerslave said:


> My wife uses her normal mini one the Luna rechargeable mini wand. I think the thing that helps is the top of it bends real easy.


I have one that is shaped like that but it hurts when I’m on top.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Girl_power said:


> I have one that is shaped like that but it hurts when I’m on top.


Hmm I got nothing then. Maybe it’s grinding versus bouncing? Generally she only breaks that out after a bit of getting me going because she can pop with it in 2-3 minutes.

My other suggestion would be to try a ring and put it on him instead. For me I don’t like the vibrating so I think it would delay me from having one for a long time, may or may not be a good thing.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Get you man a C-Ring that turns his member into a rabbit vibrator. It works good because it's hands free.


----------



## Not (Jun 12, 2017)

There is a vibrator you can slide onto your finger tip and hold it right where you want it.


----------



## Mybabysgotit (Jul 1, 2019)

Girl_power said:


> I’m looking for recommendations on a vibrator that will help me orgasm on top, but not hurt when I go up and down.


We got this Svakom vibrator thing that is attached to a penis ring. https://www.svakom.com/penis-rings/Tyler 

My wife likes it but our charger broke and I don't know what size it is. It's expensive though. I have no affiliation with the company whatsoever.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Mybabysgotit said:


> We got this Svakom vibrator thing that is attached to a penis ring. https://www.svakom.com/penis-rings/Tyler
> 
> My wife likes it but our charger broke and I don't know what size it is. It's expensive though. I have no affiliation with the company whatsoever.


Ohh I like this one. Thanks!


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

I've actually never seen one but I used to hear about these things called eggs so maybe you could put that down there.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I've actually never seen one but I used to hear about these things called eggs so maybe you could put that down there.


I saw a little spider shaped one that looked interesting. I've not done much looking into that kind of thing, but every once in a while I'll see something. Someone really dedicated some time to all that. 😂😂😂


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Girl_power said:


> Ohh I like this one. Thanks!


Just found my Christmas present thanks!

I have the warming vibrating butt plug ot theirs and loved it til it quit working. Still a good butt plug.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Anastasia6 said:


> Just found my Christmas present thanks!
> 
> I have the warming vibrating butt plug ot theirs and loved it til it quit working. Still a good butt plug.


There’s a warming one? 😏


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

TexasMom1216 said:


> There’s a warming one? 😏


Oh yeah swarkom’s the best


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

TexasMom1216 said:


> There’s a warming one? 😏


It would be cool if there was an electric shock one shock per button press plug for her, with a remote control for H to have, for the surprise! effect.

I admit that's likely to be a funny once activity with some I'll get you back risk, but it would almost be worth it.

Dum de de dum, all good, I'm getting there, yes, yesss.....then bzzzttt!

You've got to admit that would be funny! 🤣🤣🤣🤣

Then run.....

🤣🤣🤣

Eta: correct word


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

I just thought of this.....I mean if H is going to get whacked anyway......while she's chasing you, you could press the button, bzzttt, bzztttt, a few times while she's chasing you...! 🤣🤣🤣🤣

PS at some point f you don't hear from me for a while I found one and tried it... and am still recovering from the beating...


----------

